# Beim Händler: Kataloge von Shimano, Rapala, Storm, Blue Fox, Williamson und Plano



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2008)

Pressemeldung

*Kataloge erhältlich​*
Bei den Fachhändlern können interessierte Angler ab sofort die Kataloge mit den Produkten und Angeboten von Shimano, Rapala, Storm, Blue Fox, Williamson und Plano erhalten.

Der eine Katalog beinhaltet die Produktpalette von Shimano, der andere das gesamte Zubehör von Rapala, Storm, Blue Fox, Williamson und Plano.

Weitere Informationen findet man auch auf:

http://www.shimano.com


----------

